# Come Fly With Me!



## grandpawrichard (Mar 10, 2017)

Dick


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 10, 2017)

OK Rich ,I want to know some back copy on this shot . AWESOME PHOTO ! btw . How in the heck did you capture this shot ?


----------



## grandpawrichard (Mar 10, 2017)

Canon 7D
Manual Mode
Tamron 150-600 Telephoto lens
ISO 100
Shutter speed 1/320 of a second
f/4

Cropped quite a bit.
Hand held

Dick


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2017)

WOW!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 10, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WOW!



X 2


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 10, 2017)

That's awesome


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 10, 2017)

grandpawrichard said:


> Canon 7D
> Manual Mode
> Tamron 150-600 Telephoto lens
> ISO 100
> ...


I was expecting something like a Hanglider 
or ultralite with a mullet dangling from the right wing


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow! Great image there!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 10, 2017)

Those birds are giving you some fine opportunities Dick, and you are certainly making the most of them!  Great capture!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 10, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> I was expecting something like a Hanglider
> or ultralite with a mullet dangling from the right wing



Right lol


----------



## rip18 (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice!  Very nice!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Mar 18, 2017)

Thank you everyone!  I get out as much as I can to take photos, especially of Eagles! 

A lot of the local photographers are starting to call me "The Eagle Whisperer" because of the way I can somehow get much closer to the Eagles than they can.   

I'm not about to tell them that Camo clothes and Very slow movements are the key.   Plus the use of Long Lenses and a steady hand to get crisp, clear shots that give me the chance to crop in a Long ways! 

Dick


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 18, 2017)

Richard, 

Fantastic shot my friend.  The fine details are magnificent in this photo.

OH, I didn't remember you taking my photo....you are sneaky  !!!!!  


My Daughter who has a Photography business took the photo of the one in my avatar and gifted me with it.  I just love the Bald Eagles.


----------

